
Changeset 191644: Implement viewport-width-based fast-click heuristic - kostarelo
http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/191644
======
gcb0
what a brain-f#* of inconsistent behavior.

this is the result of one side of the architects wanting fast click and the
other side wanting double tap-zoom. and then the group just giving up and
accepting the worst middle ground possible just to quit the pointless
discussion.

Good UI is consistent. this is as annoying as writing in a office application
before disabling all the "smart" text replacement helpers

------
WorldMaker
Wouldn't it be better to just implement W3C Recommendation Pointer Events[0]
and its touch-action CSS control and to stop trying to kludge things based on
viewport META tags?

[0] [http://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/](http://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/)

------
lmilcin
It is wrong on so many levels. And there is going to be a checkbox for that
too, to confuse users even further.

